# Vintage Compound Bow Collection



## bear-of-grayling

*1968 Jennings Compound Bow*

This was probably a later 1968 model. It has the first model idle pulley.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*1969 Jennings Compound Bow*

This is a 1969 Jennings Compound Bow. This has the Second Generation idle pulley. Probably mid 1969


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*1969 Jennings Compound Bow*

This is a " late 1969 / early 1970 " Jennings Compound Bow. Again the "Second Generation" idle pulley. This is the first lefty Tom Jennings Built!


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*1970/1971 Jennings Compound Compound Bow*

This is a "late 1970 / early 1971" Jennings Compound Bow. It has the "Third Generation" ilde pulley.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*1972 Jennings Compound Bow*

This is a 1972 Jennings Compound Bow. It has the "Forth Generation" idle pulley. This is the "High Wrist" designed riser. Tom Jennings made very few of this model.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*Model "6703" Allen Compound Bow*

This is a Allen Compound Bow. It is the 2-toned model 6703. It was made in 1971.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*Model "6806" Allen Compound Bow*

This is a Allen Compound Bow. Model "6806". All Maple riser. This bow was built in 1972.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*Model "6806" Allen Compound Bow*

This is an Allen Compound Bow. Model "6806". This model was built in early 1973 and made for only a few months.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*1973 Allen Compound Bow*

This is the model "7303" Allen Compound Bow. It was called the "Brown Hunter". This bow was built in 1973.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*1975 Browning Bushmaster*

This is the first year Browning Bushmaster. This bow was made only 1 year "1975". It was produced by Carrolls Archery Products "CAP" for Browning.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*1976 Browning Bushmaster*

This is a 1976 Browning Bushmaster. This is a wooden riser with a baked black finish. It has copper plated plates and fittings. It was made by CAP.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*1976 Browning Browning Cam-Lock.*

This is a Browning Cam-Lock Compound bow. It was made by CAP in 1976.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*1974 Martin Kam Act*

This is a 1974 Martin Kam Act. Made for 2 years. This is the early model 1974.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*1976 Ridgid Compound Bow*

This is a 1976 Ridgid Compound bow. Model 1500. A bow before its time. All metal including the limbs. Super short too!


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*1977 Stemmler Compound Bow*

This is a Stemmler Compound Bow. It is the "Silencer" Model. Built in 1977.


----------



## southokiesling

man i remember some of these bows.think that showes my age lol.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*1975 Damon Howatt Compound Bow*

This is the Damon Howatt Compound Bow. Probably 1976 or 77. The model is the "Super Diablo Compound Bow TD".


----------



## xring2512

Great collection and nice photos.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*Allen Compound Bow*

This is a 1975 Allen Compound Bow. The model is the "Speedster". This is the first year of production for this model.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*Herter's Compound Bow*

This is a 1975 Herter's Compound Bow. Model "Perfection Mag". This is an earlier model with the "S" hooks.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*Jennings Compound Bow*

Here is a 1979 Jennings Compound Bow. Model "Silverstar". This has the "Forth Generation" (and last) idle pulleys. This bow was Tom Jennings masterpiece. It cost $1000.00 in 1980. Hand engraved and silver plated all over. His plan was to limit production to 250. He made less than 100.


----------



## c.sitas

High Dan; I see you have a bunch of old jennings bow. I still shoot one for spots,the split T. Larry Wise made them really sing.


----------



## redhookred1

very cool!


----------



## Dave J

Dan Dintaman said:


> The following are pictures of my "Vintage Compound Bow" collection. I am glad to have people here that do not think that I have lost my mind! I do enjoy this hobby. If you like these and are thinking of starting a hobby, then maybe this is for you! Thank you. Dan


Thank you for posting your collection of vintage compound bows. That is a really nice collection you have there. I've just started collecting older compound bows and have found it hard to find useful information on them. Your pictures and descriptions will help me identify bows I come accross in the future.


----------



## LucasK

Nice collection


----------



## bear-of-grayling

thx. show your bows boys.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*Browning Explorer Compound Bow*

This is a Browning "Explorer" Compound Bow. Made in 1977 (first year) and redesigned the next year becoming the "Explorer I". Browning made the Explorer I through 1980. Then redesigned again into the "Explorer II". Made again for a few years, Browning made hundreds of thousands of this popular model over the 6 or 7 years. This bow is the first run in 1977 number 347. Serial number "X7A 0347". X= Model (Explorer) / 7=Year (1977)/ A= Batch number (First) 0347 = the bow number made. Assuming Browning started at 0001, which I am unsure of, this is the 347th made. Also in the picture is an original "1977 Browning Poster" that shows this first model bow. This poster was produced for the Browning Dealer. There was still confusion in 1977 as to: "What are the advantages of a Compound Bow, anyway? The title says it all. Thank you.


----------



## tomah

such a cool thread!


----------



## Edsel

More, please.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

refresh


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Wow! I am speechless after looking at those. Very impressive collection.
Thanks for sharing those Dan. :thumbs_up


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Thats a very nice collection!!!!! I've got to get one of those Bushmasters for my collection


----------



## rackmasterlgw

Very nice collection and excellent information.
Thanks


----------



## recurveman

Cool collection....I was thinking neat collection..then I saw the Rigid all aluminum bow and I got jealous..I always wanted one of those when they were advertised back in Archery World back in the day. Great finds.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

refresh


----------



## bear-of-grayling

refresh


----------



## Aix

Pretty neat stuff! I didn't get into compounds until the late 80's with a Browning I bought from a friend pretty cheap. Second was a Bear, same deal. My question is, how were the prices in the 60's and 70's on some the vintage bows posted above in comparison to todays technological wonders we now have. Of course given the value of both economic times. Sidenote: I have this program somewhere where you put the price of something in any year and it gives you the comparative price in any given year you choose.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

refresh


----------



## gordon

Very nice collection,been collecting bows awhile myself.


----------



## BoiseBound

Great thread - Thanks for sharing


----------



## solocam70

wow great collection been thinking about getting started in bow/hunting collecting myself i have a huge fishing collection nothing like the thrill of a great find


----------



## ahunter55

great looking Bows for sure. What I noticed was accesories like the Reynolds sight ect... I had full time Archery Shop/Lanes starting in 1964 so i've seen all these changes come about. Great looking tackle you have.. Front of my 1st full time shop & me in 1956 or so.


----------



## coastiehunter2

If anybody looking for a cool bow there is one on craigs list seattle under martin it's in perfect condition and is signed by glen st charles sweet bow.


----------



## coastiehunter2

hey guys it's a buckskin and he wants $450 for it .


----------



## Dave J

bear-of-grayling said:


> The following are pictures of my "Vintage Compound Bow" collection. I am glad to have people here that do not think that I have lost my mind! I do enjoy this hobby. If you like these and are thinking of starting a hobby, then maybe this is for you! Thank you. Dan


I noticed that you have sold most of these bows on ebay since starting this thread. Are you still collecting old compound bows?


----------



## bear-of-grayling

I collect many different relics. Recurves, Compounds, Arrowheads, etc..... I try to display all my of my collection. The compounds have been crowding the the other collections. I've decided to fine tune my collection of compounds to the earliest ones. Jennings and Allen. I have enough of the first ones to make a nice statement. These guys (Jennings & Allen) did all the work. I consider their bows: Beauty & the Beast. For sure: my favorites. That is where I have decided to focus my collection. A bunch of cool bows followed their lead and are for sure the most popular ones. I love them all but I want to display on the earliest ones. Thanks for noticing. Dan


----------



## Toonces

bear-of-grayling said:


> This is a Stemmler Compound Bow. It is the "Silencer" Model. Built in 1977.


Neat. The Stemmler factory was a couple of miles from where I grew up, visited there a lot. My first bow was a Stemmler.


----------



## emdeervd

This is a Browning Cam-Lock Compound bow. It was made by CAP in 1976. How much are you asking to buy this bow?


----------



## DIV

Amazing collection!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ttrollinger

I have one of the Allen model 7306. It is very similar to the 6806 except where the 6806 has eye bolts this one has a bolt with a bar welded on to take off the tension on the string. My father bought it for me new when I was a teenager so it had to be sometime in the 70's snce Im 56 now. I recognized the guitar tuners. Nice collection. How much are the old Allens worth now?


----------



## w8lon

The Browning Explorer was my first Compound about 1978 you didnt have to worry about deer jumping the string because the pulleys creaking when you drew gave you away.


----------



## TrinidadBill

Those brought back some memories! I have a Jennings Model S (my first compound) 1975 era, Model T, and ArrowStar collecting dust!


----------



## ttrollinger

I have one of the Allen 6806 compound bows. It is still a great shooter. No sights on it so instinct shooting only.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

The old Allen 6806 or 7306 are not worth very much. Allen made tons of them. In excellent condition, maybe a $100. The wooden limb 6703 is a much more rare and early bow. Jennings made the eccentrics and the limbs on the 6703 for Allen. It is worth much more. They are all getting harder to find though.


----------



## Huntergirla

Beautiful
WOW!!! Love to see this! 
Thanks for the post and pics.


----------



## OBE

gordon said:


> Very nice collection,been collecting bows awhile myself.
> View attachment 1332032


Would you mind taking pictures of each one with descriptions?


----------



## kerrye

I'm sure I don't have a picture of it but my first compound was an Allen that I bought from Mr. Allen at his shop in Billings, MO in the late sixties. The riser was painted with a flat finish, speckled paint like they used on old store fixtures and the limbs were like two halves of a fiberglass rod split long ways. The tension adjustment setup was a bolt with a two inch piece of rod welded across the head like a T wrench. I was in Germany in the early sixties and shooting with a club when we first heard rumors about these contraptions with pulleys, wheels and cables. We thought it was likely a bunch of bull.


----------



## gregmaz

nice bows i remember some of these,i have a old crossbow ck it out on the crossbow forumn under antique crossbow


----------



## bear-of-grayling

refresh


----------



## bear-of-grayling

replay


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*1970 Jennings Compound Bow*

Jennings 1970 model. Second generation idler pulley. Patent number applied on the limbs sides. Very nice Brazilian Rosewood.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*1973 Allen 7303-15 Compound Bow*

This is a 1973 Allen Compound Bow. The model is the 7303-15. This is a rare Target Model from Allen with the "white limbs" and "green washed" riser. Allen bows have a "homemade" primitive look and did not appeal to target shooters. This bow was $200.00 new and the previous Jennings was $300.00. Most Compounds sold in the 1960's and early 70's were to hunters even though they were illegal in most states. Early "white limb" Compound Bows are the hardest to find but usually in very nice condition as this one is.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

*1971 Allen 6806 Compound Bow*

This is the Allen 6806 "Black Hunter". This is the bow that Allen made with little help from Jennings. Jennings made the eccentrics only. All wooden limb bows Allen offered; the limbs and eccentrics were made by Jennings. Allen only made the riser. This bow is entirely an Allen bow with the "fiberglass limbs". The most common Allen made. This is the earliest model. Designed in 1968. The 7306 replaced the 6806 in 1973 when Allen redesigned the riser.


----------



## compaq4

great collection, so cool man


----------



## Acefoxtrot

Nice


----------



## bear-of-grayling

Make my day.


----------



## turkeyhunter60

bear-of-grayling said:


> This is a 1974 Martin Kam Act. Made for 2 years. This is the early model 1974.


I have a Martin Kam Act like that one but purple, one of the limbs are split on it..You have any ideas about limbs for it...


----------



## RhiaHawk

Amazing collection! I own two Oneida bows at the moment that I shoot regularly, but I am looking into starting to collect old, "weird" bows, prototypes, etc. How does one begin/find bows like these?


----------



## Dave J

RhiaHawk said:


> Amazing collection! I own two Oneida bows at the moment that I shoot regularly, but I am looking into starting to collect old, "weird" bows, prototypes, etc. How does one begin/find bows like these?


Locally yards sales and flea markets are good places to look. Online check here in the classified ads, craigslist and eBay. I've found most of my older collectable bows on eBay.
Dave


----------



## jmorey

are you interested in a mohawk laser


----------



## Love to shoot

I just had an old Allen bow handed to me this past weekend. It is operational, but needs a major cleanup. I have it posted in AT Forums under General Archery. Thought I would share here as well. Anyone that might have info on what year my bow is, or possibly an owners manual, I would love to get a hold of one. The number scribed in the riser on each end is 330-8 if that means anything.


----------



## Dave J

A manual for the bow can be found here: https://app.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0

Dave


----------



## Love to shoot

Dave J said:


> A manual for the bow can be found here: https://app.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0
> 
> Dave


Thanks, Just downloaded it


----------



## bear-of-grayling

make my day!


----------



## RealDakota




----------



## Rolexdr

Thank you for posting 

Can we get this as a sticky or a special section as this is archery history


----------



## RealDakota

Back before dirt and fire, but not before wheels...

The bow is a 7306 in the red finish private-labeled for some dealers. The arrows are wood with Marco vanes and Missile Spike broadheads. I think archery was a lot more fun with equipment we had back in those days!


----------



## bear-of-grayling

Go ahead, make my day!


----------



## bonecollector66

I have a Jennings forked lightning that needs a good home


----------



## Matt Rice

I have a 71 version of this bow, if you're interested feel free to email me! I wanted to keep it, but I just don't have the space with all of my musical instruments now. Id like for it to go to someone who actually cares and recognizes the historical significance of these bows. Here's my email: [email protected]


----------



## Capttrae

That's a great collection, it's really amazing to see where compound bows came from and where they are at now


----------



## bear-of-grayling

A man has to know his limitations.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

Your mouthwash ain't makin it.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

Are you feelin lucky today?


----------



## bear-of-grayling

You say those ponies belong to them there pilgrims


----------



## Randyk227

Awesome collection! I'm trying to purchase an Allen ...looks like the 6806 ...Wood riser and black fiberglass (I believe) limbs LH I offered $150.00 but no go yet, it is a sporting good store that took it in on trade...will they be able to get their $350 to $500 they think it might be worth?


----------



## Randyk227

"You gonna pull them pistols or whistle Dixie?"


----------



## LUCKY AGAIN

Very impressive!!


----------



## bear-of-grayling

I'm glad you stopped me when you did; I might have killed her.


----------



## Differ65

Dear sir,(RealDakota) where did you get the pic from? My father worked for Mr. Allen and his son Doug. I currently have 1 of these, and another with both (creator and son ) signatures. I also have one of the prototypes, made for left hand shooting.


----------



## RealDakota

Differ65 said:


> Dear sir,(RealDakota) where did you get the pic from? My father worked for Mr. Allen and his son Doug. I currently have 1 of these, and another with both (creator and son ) signatures. I also have one of the prototypes, made for left hand shooting.


I sent you a private message.


----------



## phantom1

Great old thread! Thanks for showing us those wonderful bows.


----------



## kballer1

Here is 1 I have. It is a 7306-10 50/60# 29" RH. PM if any on is interested. Thanks.


----------



## Pete53

I started with a used wood long bow when I was a kid ,worked up to a recurve bow then, when I finished high school allen compounds came out and I purchased a allen compound bow ,thought I had the world by the butt. so when I see these wonderful pictures of vintage compounds I feel dang old ! thanks for the great vintage compound pictures sure brings back great memories ! Pete53


----------



## bear-of-grayling

Refresh


----------



## kballer1

Tried to send PM but see you don't accept them. Are you still looking for old Jenning & Allen Bows? If you would PM me with e-mail I would send you what I have or e-mail me [email protected] Thanks


----------



## alanks98

A lot of interesting bows


----------



## supercwf

They sure have come a long way.


----------



## Adam M

This is mine, found it a few years ago. Needs an upper limb to be functional tho, which I'm having a helluva time finding.


----------



## Old Gold Eagle

My Golden Eagle collection at present.


----------



## Gardnerdarah

bear-of-grayling said:


> This is a " late 1969 / early 1970 " Jennings Compound Bow. Again the "Second Generation" idle pulley. This is the first lefty Tom Jennings Built!


 You are a wealth of knowledge on these. I have a jennnings bow that was given to us by a Jennings shooter joe Parma. He was a lefty. This bow doesn’t match exactly any of the models. No stamped anything. Has what looks like numbers or letters written on end of the handle of and a J marked Underside of the riser. It’s a combination of generations... would you help figure this out? If it’s a custom or prototype- I want to get it where is belongs. Email is [email protected]


----------



## JSHart

Beautiful bows!


----------



## gbvans

Just came across the picture of your collection and am quite jealous. Always loved Golden Eagle equipment back in the day. Believe I had most of the bows pictured at one point. 

Still shooting the Double Eagle Target bow that is the same color scheme as yours but with the wood grip and changed over to e-cams from another bow. 

Have an Evolution that would like to put back together if I could find new cables. Other than a busted cable the limbs and riser are like new. If you know of anyone with cables available, I would sure appreciate getting the contact information.


----------



## Old Gold Eagle

I will certainly do that. I've seen a number of them on ebay for parts.

OGE


----------



## T4halo

Very cool collection. Glad to see someone still loving these bows. So many folks throw good stuff away.

T4


----------



## GA_FL

looks good


----------



## Nuawield

looks really cool


----------



## bowdy 65

Awesome collection!!
Love looking at the older compounds from the 70s & 80's


----------



## MarkSirko

Archery certainally come a long way


----------



## RoadEagle50

I have a couple of my Fathers old compounds. I have restored several of his old recurves to shooting condition. I'm not sure if I can restore the compounds. Do you shoot any of your collection?


----------



## RoadEagle50

I have restored several of my Fathers old recurve bows to shooting condition. I also have a couple of compounds, but I'm not sure if they will ever be used again.  Do you shoot any of your classic compounds?


----------



## Barebow525

Very nice collection


----------



## Berny

Did you ever come across a "Daco Dart"?
Looks to be built around a Carrolls GJ or Lewis riser .... but in 2 wheel form.
Carrolls did a 4-wheeler themselves with what looks to be the same riser


----------



## Scamper

I'm impressed

My collection is:

Jennings Model T 
Jennings TStar 
Jennings Arrowstar
Jennings Forked Lightening 
PSE Citation 1977
PSE Citation 1980

Interesting I had never actually shot a 4 wheel compound till after I acquired one about 17yrs after they were discontinued


----------



## kballer1

Bows that I have collected over the years.
2 Bear Whitetail hunters
Astro Fast Star
Bear Polar II
Proline Force XL
3 Astro 4 wheeler
Martin M4 Cougar Mag made for Martin by Astro Bows
Browning wood riser
2 Outers Astro Hustler
PSE Citation 4 wheeler
Jennings T-Star
3 Jennings Model T's
Astro Pro-hunter
Astro Conquest
2 Astro Spirit
3 Astro Regency
Allen Model 7306-10
Astro Whitetail Commemorative #00/75
Jennings Shooting Star
Jennings T-Star
Getting to point I need to start eliminating these so if any one sees some might be interested in please PM me & we can talk. Thanks


----------



## kballer1

Allen Model 7306-10 Sold. Thanks


----------



## kballer1

That " Daco Dart " was made in Toronto, Canada. They had bought Astro Bows Inc. from Outers Lab. in Onalaska in about 79 & sold it in 82.


----------



## PSJOFRN19

Beautiful bows.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

This is a very early Allen Compound Bow. Dated 5-5-8 on the underside of the limbs. Limb pair number 130. The limbs also have the “Patent Pending” stamp on the limb ends. This is the 2-tone wood riser composed of Hard Maple and Mahogany. The Aluminum side plates and green glass, laminated wood limbs are the earliest Allen Compound Bows made. This style riser would eventually become the Allen model 6703. The side plates would change from Aluminum to Phenolic. The bow cost $195 in 1968.
The options on the bow are exactly how an archer would have set up their recurve. Remember, this bow is a new concept. The only accessories available at this time would have been designed for the recurve bow. This Allen has the Hoyt “Flex” rest, clicker, “not sure the maker” and a “Range-O-Matic” sight with a built in range finder.
The bow parts were entirely made by Tom Jennings. Allen then assembled the bow and shipped it out.


----------



## kballer1

Still have about 20 some vantage bows that need to find a new home as time is marching on & have no one in the family that is interested in Archery. Please PM if have any interest in collecting vantage compound bows. Thanks


----------



## RealDakota

I would urge folks to be a little cautious about perpetuating internet info about early Allen compounds. The early history is not as well documented as many of us would like. Much of the info on the internet comes from word of mouth, some of which originated with speculation and is not quite right.

Jennings made early risers for Allen, but the bow shown above has a second generation riser made by Allen. Several lines of evidence raise questions about origins of other parts as well, but I don’t have firsthand knowledge of those.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

The 3 bows below are the early bows in question. The center bow is the “Original Allen Compound Bow” marketed with a full page ad on July 1967 in Archery World magazine. No dispute here. This bow was an effort between inventor Allen and bowyer Jennings. No dispute here. They agreed to make and market a limited number of bows (no actual known number but somewhere around 100-150) before going their own way. No dispute here. The bow on the left is the first Compound Bow offered by Jennings. He said in interviews that the riser was designed after his Citation recurve he had been making over a decade. No dispute here. The bow on the right is the Allen style riser that he marketed for a few years in 2 different models. No dispute here.
The bow in the center (the 1967 first marketed Allen) is clearly supporting the Jennings Citation style riser. We need to give credit where credit is due. Allen did not make or design this riser. Technically, the center bow is the first generation Allen riser. But Allen made and designed the riser on the right. He was the inventor, Jennings was the bowyer. No dispute here.


----------



## apachehusky

kballer1 said:


> Bows that I have collected over the years.
> 2 Bear Whitetail hunters
> Astro Fast Star
> Bear Polar II
> Proline Force XL
> 3 Astro 4 wheeler
> Martin M4 Cougar Mag made for Martin by Astro Bows
> Browning wood riser
> 2 Outers Astro Hustler
> PSE Citation 4 wheeler
> Jennings T-Star
> 3 Jennings Model T's
> Astro Pro-hunter
> Astro Conquest
> 2 Astro Spirit
> 3 Astro Regency
> Allen Model 7306-10
> Astro Whitetail Commemorative #00/75
> Jennings Shooting Star
> Jennings T-Star
> Getting to point I need to start eliminating these so if any one sees some might be interested in please PM me & we can talk. Thanks


are your bows right handed? I'm left handed


----------



## apachehusky

kballer1 said:


> Still have about 20 some vantage bows that need to find a new home as time is marching on & have no one in the family that is interested in Archery. Please PM if have any interest in collecting vantage compound bows. Thanks


any left handed bows?


----------



## JakaBasej

bear-of-grayling said:


> *1969 Jennings Compound Bow*
> 
> This is a " late 1969 / early 1970 " Jennings Compound Bow. Again the "Second Generation" idle pulley. This is the first lefty Tom Jennings Built!
> 
> 
> 
> crypto poker tournament swc poker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point of Sale System UK | POS Software | EllyPOS
> 
> 
> Elly POS is an irreplaceable all-in-one device with multiple payment methods. Accepting cards, crypto and digital payments. Future-proof, transparent and secure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7453670
> View attachment 7453671


I would love to have that


----------



## bear-of-grayling

apachehusky said:


> are your bows right handed? I'm left handed


Some are left handed.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

I have a few early “Patents Pending” pre 1970 Jennings bench made Brazilian Rosewood bows in right and left hand. Thanks Dan


----------



## Old Gold Eagle

My Golden Eagles at present including a Browning and PSE. Always looking for more GE’s!


----------



## M-ric

Nice collection


----------



## Rockwell

Old 1986 Darton MX4000 was quite the shooter in its day. Oh and an old Darton Ranger, no idea of age, just thought I'd share.


----------



## clafata17

Very cool


----------



## jdht27

Great photos!. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## campbellrick1816

kballer1 said:


> Bows that I have collected over the years.
> 2 Bear Whitetail hunters
> Astro Fast Star
> Bear Polar II
> Proline Force XL
> 3 Astro 4 wheeler
> Martin M4 Cougar Mag made for Martin by Astro Bows
> Browning wood riser
> 2 Outers Astro Hustler
> PSE Citation 4 wheeler
> Jennings T-Star
> 3 Jennings Model T's
> Astro Pro-hunter
> Astro Conquest
> 2 Astro Spirit
> 3 Astro Regency
> Allen Model 7306-10
> Astro Whitetail Commemorative #00/75
> Jennings Shooting Star
> Jennings T-Star
> Getting to point I need to start eliminating these so if any one sees some might be interested in please PM me & we can talk. Thanks





kballer1 said:


> Still have about 20 some vantage bows that need to find a new home as time is marching on & have no one in the family that is interested in Archery. Please PM if have any interest in collecting vantage compound bows. Thanks


I am looking for a replacement limbs for a Astro conquest bow . Do you have any or know where to get a set ? Thanks new member Rick


----------



## Mahantango

A little outside my wheelhouse as the extent of my compound experience pretty much consists of cannibalizing risers to retrofit recurve limbs, but I recently found this sucker in an antique shop. Never seen one like it.


----------



## kballer1

Have an Astro Conquest RH from about 1990.


----------



## campbellrick1816

What is the # draw length and ATA


----------



## Toxo-Philite

Mahantango said:


> A little outside my wheelhouse as the extent of my compound experience pretty much consists of cannibalizing risers to retrofit recurve limbs, but I recently found this sucker in an antique shop. Never seen one like it.
> View attachment 7773657
> 
> View attachment 7773656


That is a bear Delta V.
It is a collectible. In its day it was touted as the fastest, and was also very loud, as loud as a .22 being fired! unfortunate it has the cables broken, though it should be repairable.


----------

